# Cleaner and lube



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I searched and could not find anything so I'll ask. What cleaner do you recommend for cleaning the gears and motors of engines? 

Also what do you recommend for lubing?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Labelle brand has good reviews....


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

White grease (lithium) for gearing, and I have used Dextron III Mercon auto transmission fluid on my bearings, pins, and rods for about 15 years now. The latter is paints and plastics safe, and is a superior lubricant for hobbies with mechanical linkages that are small.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use both HobELube (a Woodland Scenics line) and LaBelle for lubricants. I don't know that there is really much difference between brands. I usually buy sales, specials, or lowest price.

For cleaning locos innards: isopropyl alcohol,, 91% strength if I can find it, 70% if not. For exteriors: a soft makeup brush. For track: denatured alcohol.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Some hobbyists I know use Red and Tacky for O gauge gears and swear by it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The only bad oil/grease is none at all or a bearing grease that hardens over time. It is hard to tell if some modern greases do harden. I have a can of blue grease that may match the red and tacky.


WD 40 has had some interesting discussions. It is a penetrating oil good for cleaning but not for long term lubrication.

One option is car oil 5/20 . Some members have sworn by it. I use it to clean metal frames. I prefer heavier oil for motors axles and gears. I have used CV grease on metal and brass gears. 


Alcohol is a good cleaner but you need something else to prevent rust. If the surface is protected with a metal or chemical coating then it will work,


That leaves us to gun blue. When you have rust you can restore it with this stuff.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

what ever happened to using 3-in one oil . used to be great for sewing machines dont see why it would not be good for locos.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

sid said:


> what ever happened to using 3-in one oil . used to be great for sewing machines dont see why it would not be good for locos.


It could wreak havoc with the poultry industry. Watch the video to see what I mean:





And read the replies to the pinned comment. Guess what Bachmann uses?


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

flyboy2610 said:


> It could wreak havoc with the poultry industry. Watch the video to see what I mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see pinned comment but doesn't Bachmann use their own products they make and sell?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hahahahaha three headed chickens hahahahahahahaha very funny


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

sid said:


> what ever happened to using 3-in one oil . used to be great for sewing machines dont see why it would not be good for locos.


I still use it. Always have since I was a little kid with my first Tyco set.

To clean the gears I just wipe them off with a clean lint-free cloth.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He hasn't convinced me about WD-40! I collect old pistols, they tend to get put away for a long time and then dragged out. I have purchased a few of them from other collectors that "preserved" them with WD-40. In all cases, they were somewhat gummy, but in several cases, the mechanism was totally frozen solid, and I had to soak them in solvent for days just to free up the gun enough to disassemble it for real cleaning. WD-40 has no place around my guns or my trains! 

As far as 3-in-one oil, there are simply better choices IMO. One of those choices is plain motor oil for me. I like the lightweight motor oil, 10W is what I use. Motor oil stays where you put it as a rule unless you soak the item.

I know the guys at the trap range sometimes douse a gun with WD-40 to flush away the crud, but they always follow it up with a proper cleaning.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

WD-40 is about the worse thing you can use on a firearm if you are lubing with it and not firing it. After all of the petroleum evaporates you're left with a congealed mess like 60 year old cosmoline.

It was never meant to be a lubricant. I wish I could convince people of this fact. But Billy Bob and Joe Bob will continue to think of it as that and wonder why their .22 Marlin squirrel rifle jams on every round.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*WD40*

The WD stands for water displacement.
Any lubrication is very short lived.

We used to use it at work to clean rust preventive coatings (cosmoline) off new equipment. Said equipment would start to rust within a few hours.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you! Developed by, or for NASA, during the early stages of the Apollo program. The inventor made a killing on this stuff.

I wonder who made the killing on the de-greaser to get rid of this crap after its sat for six months?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was a journeyman millwright working on the road, all over the country.
Worked grassroot construction and shutdown rebuilds in all types of industrial facilities. ToysRus distribution centers to papermills to powerplants.

Funny thing, some places we used barrels of the stuff. Other places wouldn't allow thru the gate.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm in the "don't allow it thru the gate" crowd.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

funny ive never had a problem with WD40. its always worked better than the other stuff as far as getting parts to work from really rusty stuff to slightly frozen stuff. it does get water out of things for sure. MY guns never rust or freeze up and i hunt in rainy weather very high moisture area here. if one cleans them like your supposed ta do they never have a problem ever. my 1900 shot gun was a rusty thing when i got it and WD40 got most all that cleaned up pretty darn good. im sold on it. but its prob not good for long tern lube. and for ya'll that use motor oil why dont you use full synthetic it stays for ever. you should vist BOB the OIL guy page on the web everything about lube's is there pure good stuff from a pro.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you use the WD-40 just to keep the water at bay and properly clean the gun after use, then it probably work. However, it is not a lubricant that I'd use for any long term use. As far as BOB, I stick with what has worked for me for years.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

ogaugeguy said:


> Can't see pinned comment but doesn't Bachmann use their own products they make and sell?


You have to watch it on YouTube to see the comments. One of the responders to the pinned comment stated that he was a former Bachmann repair technician, and they used 3-in-1 oil all the time.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I t is good to see everyone opinions. The facts are there.

In memory of Servoguy use regular 5/20W. If you search out his posts he has discussed it to length RIP


----------

